# 20 Sketchy Things Everyone Ignores About Lyft



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.thethings.com/sketchy-things-about-lyft-everyone-just-ignores/
*20 Sketchy Things About Lyft Everyone Just Ignores*
Promoting sketchy practices such as driver circling, Lyft is raising eyebrows. It's time to peel back the pink mustache to uncover the details.

BY MEGAN GLOSSON
DEC 21, 2019

More than likely, you recognize the bright pink mustaches and comical advertising of Lyft ridesharing when you see it out and about. And whether you're on vacation or just needing a ride home at the end of the night, chances are you've used a rideshare app such as Uber or Lyft. In fact, Lyft provides nearly 2 million rides per day across the United States and Canada.

What's more, Lyft employs nearly 2 million drivers, providing a great source of income for people young and old. But does Lyft's widespread popularity make the company a good one to support? Or do we all just ignore the obvious signs that Lyft isn't the type of company we want to support?

We actually found 20 very sketchy practices that Lyft engages in that prove all the company cares about are the profits it receives while passengers see the warning signs and foolishly ignore them.

Added by Me ~ 
(All 20 items are listed with an explanation in the article. It's too long to copy and paste here.)

#10 There's No Accountability For Going Off The Route is my personal favorite selective outrage.

Just shows that this was written by someone that's never driven for Lyft (or Uber for that matter).


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Snowflake millennial. Barely readable. I hate too think these people are going too be the majority when Im elderly.

We are screwed


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Omg the author is an idiot... Repeats himself and makes no point in many of the points...

And agreed has no clue what a driver hoes thru in an average day.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

That website is a total BS clickbait setup with so many errors and innaccuracies in every article.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

As much as I dislike Lyft, this article is such nonsense. You can tell it's written by someone who's never driven and furthermore completely ignorant on the rideshare industry. These complaints are backed up by no facts whatsoever and can apply to any other Rideshare company as well. They are not Lyft specific


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_*"Lyft provides nearly 2 million rides per day across the United States and Canada. What's more, Lyft employs nearly 2 million drivers, providing a great source of income for people young and old."*_

2 millions rides a day for 2 million drivers. That 1-ride-per-day for each driver.
And the author calls this a _"great source of income."_ :biggrin:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> _*"Lyft provides nearly 2 million rides per day across the United States and Canada. What's more, Lyft employs nearly 2 million drivers, providing a great source of income for people young and old."*_
> 
> 2 millions rides a day for 2 million drivers. That 1-ride-per-day for each driver.
> And the author calls this a _"great source of income."_ :biggrin:


Probably Accurate though . . .


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> https://www.thethings.com/sketchy-things-about-lyft-everyone-just-ignores/
> *20 Sketchy Things About Lyft Everyone Just Ignores*
> Promoting sketchy practices such as driver circling, Lyft is raising eyebrows. It's time to peel back the pink mustache to uncover the details.
> 
> ...


This is a very poorly written and very poorly researched article. I stopped reading when I got to #10.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

MHR said:


> https://www.thethings.com/sketchy-things-about-lyft-everyone-just-ignores/
> *20 Sketchy Things About Lyft Everyone Just Ignores*
> Promoting sketchy practices such as driver circling, Lyft is raising eyebrows. It's time to peel back the pink mustache to uncover the details.
> 
> ...


I for one would love to slap the silly ***** in the face that wrote this garbage &#129305;


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

I'm not a fan of Lyft, but this article is complete shit bait.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

C'mon people, there must be something of worth surely! Something? Anything?

Maybe it's a Christmas Comedy piece.

Here's a thought to lift our spirits... would a Lyft or Über driver take baby Jesus and Mommy Mary home from the stable or would they be shuffled?

.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

The article actually points out that the company isn't transparent and takes advantage of drivers. They teach writers to make it click baity. We should be happy that articles like this are becoming more mainstream.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Megan is a moron!

Too bad there is no place to leave comments.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> C'mon people, there must be something of worth surely! Something? Anything?
> 
> Maybe it's a Christmas Comedy piece.
> 
> ...


They woulda had hay on they're 
sandals and smelled like shit.
If I woulda rolled up to that barn.
Just saying


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> C'mon people, there must be something of worth surely! Something? Anything?
> 
> Maybe it's a Christmas Comedy piece.
> 
> ...


No car seat, no ride.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> No car seat, no ride.


Jesus!

.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> would a Lyft or Über driver take baby Jesus and Mommy Mary home from the stable or would they be shuffled?


I've Shuffled Jesus before


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They woulda had hay on they're
> sandals and smelled like shit.


So you're saying even Jesus gets hit with the cleaning fee :whistling:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> _*"Lyft provides nearly 2 million rides per day across the United States and Canada. What's more, Lyft employs nearly 2 million drivers, providing a great source of income for people young and old."*_
> 
> 2 millions rides a day for 2 million drivers. That 1-ride-per-day for each driver.
> And the author calls this a _"great source of income."_ :biggrin:


In Canada? &#129300; How can someone that writes can not read.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They woulda had hay on they're
> sandals and smelled like shit.
> If I woulda rolled up to that barn.
> Just saying





MHR said:


> So you're saying even Jesus gets hit with the cleaning fee :whistling:


Lol no I'm saying there is a really good reason to have not picked up the ride to begin with. Not to mention afterbirth.
If a filthy family tried to enter your car without a child seat would you take it?
They might try the old "this baby is our lord and savor" trick or "other drivers do it" probably be pretty hard to find a vacuum in Bethlehem too..


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

MHR said:


> https://www.thethings.com/sketchy-things-about-lyft-everyone-just-ignores/
> *20 Sketchy Things About Lyft Everyone Just Ignores*
> Promoting sketchy practices such as driver circling, Lyft is raising eyebrows. It's time to peel back the pink mustache to uncover the details.
> 
> ...


Re: https://www.thethings.com/sketchy-things-about-lyft-everyone-just-ignores/

I agree 100% with a few of those "sketchy" things. Examples:

#19 Lyft Encourages Deadheading = TRUE (for me in the Chicago suburbs)
By cutting back our "filter" usage to only twice per day, I'm now driving without a passenger for more hours than ever, over the past 5 years.

#11 Lyft is Pocketing an Increased Share of each Fare = TRUE (in the Chicago market)
The fares increase, but the non-commissionable portion also increases. Lyft increases the "fees" portion of the fare. Drivers are not paid a commission from the "fees".

#4 Lyft treats drivers like "Slaves". I wouldn't go that far, but Lyft definitely treats us worse than they would, if we were employees. Usually, it's the other way around. For example, Government contractors make far more $$$ than government employees do.

The author of the piece, Megan Glosson, has some interesting articles. (See them here: https://www.thethings.com/author/m_glos/ ). She's obviously one of the Green New Deal advocates. One who doesn't understand the ramifications for companies and society, if her suggestions were to be implemented.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

That article is full of misinformation.
Plus, I rarely see a car with a pink mustache. She states that Lyft increased their rake from the drivers from 18% to 25%. ????
Try 25% to 70%. 
She states," Lyft employs 2,000,000 drivers." 
Lyft discourages picking up drunks -- have NEVER seen that stated anywhere. 
Poorly Written.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> That website is a total BS clickbait setup with so many errors and innaccuracies in every article.


I'm generally in favor of free speech, but the people who publish that garbage should be in a gulag.


----------

